# Found this funny...



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

... I delived a Door Dash order with this on the pizza box.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks like they're ripping off the flying bicycle idea from ET with their logo.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

Good comparison. Some of the other drivers could pass for Et


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I've seen that a few times. GrubHub provided free plastic bags to restaurants for marketing swag and it felt weird walking up to a door delivering postmates in that bag.


----------

